# 17" Silverado Wheel and Tires



## carhartt (Apr 29, 2013)

I bought a set of stock 17" steel wheels for my Silverado. I always wanted a set of black wheels. I am going to get them powder coated. I bought them for the fall and winter while I am running a trap line. It seems to be always muddy that time of yr in Pa. My question is what is the largest tire I can mount on them with stock suspension that wont rub in a destructive way in the fender wells? I am open for tire styles and brands also. Or maybe what not to buy also.


----------

